# drywall over cedar shakes? Can I do it?



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

sounds like you don't want to do the tear out...
how are you going to put trim on the windows or finish off the sheetrock around the window openings, you'll have to add some trim to make it all better
there is nothing wrong with going over the old shakes. good insulation too!!!
good luck


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

hey i'm new at this DIY thing i tried to answer you but i'm not sure if you got it.
just letting you know that there is nothing wrong with doing that it will just be interesting to see how you're going to trim out round the windows


----------



## newowner (Apr 23, 2009)

thx. I think what I'm going to do is put a scrap piece of drywall up near a window and then see....#1 if it will go over the shakes....and #2 what will have to be done for the window trim.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Do yourself a major favor and lose the shakes. Drywalling over the shakes is poor practice to say the least, and it will not make a good solid installation at all. :no:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Tear the cedar off and fasten directly to the studs....


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Whoever built it put the same cedar shakes that were on the outside of the house in this room.


The wall with the cedar shakes on it was probably the exterior wall of the house with an open porch attached when the house was built. Along the way, someone enclosed the porch to make it into another room. 

A lot of people enclosed the front/back porches on their homes once tv and air conditioners came along.


----------

